# Cafe Store



## Happy

Greetings Personality Cafe Members,

Just want to give you guys an update. That "Item Inventory" that you see besides your profile is part of the Cafe Store that has just been implemented in the forums. You can now purchase items for your profile or send gifts to your friends or other users using your credits. You can also purchase Cafe Credits which you can use to exchange for real $$. Click here for more information about the Cafe Credits. I hope you guys are happy with this new update. I will add more features to spend your credits on so save up.:wink:

-Lance


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Looks interesting. :happy:


----------



## Happy

Ya. It took me a while to make but I will add more items to the store.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Its especially good for people who opt out of getting pets. Gives them an alternative in how to use that amassed cafe gold.


----------



## Happy

Exactly. It's also a way to make some real $$.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Make real money? how is that?


----------



## Happy

Read the post Azrael. lol.


----------



## BeHope

Never mind that gold.

I see if you're going to set something like this up then I will happily just earn it back.


thanks.


----------



## Ikari T

The diamonds are a bit over-priced don't you think? Even you, Lance, don't have the gold to buy such a thing.


----------



## Stickynotee

Woah, sick Lance!

Can't wait bud!

When will the actual exchange rate be up?


----------



## Happy

Ikari T said:


> The diamonds are a bit over-priced don't you think? Even you, Lance, don't have the gold to buy such a thing.


They are rare. They will never be in stock again.


----------



## Crazysah

I don't get it. Which one do we have to buy or how do we exchange?

Do we buy Gold Cafe Credit? Or Cafe Credit? And how do we exchange it?


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Lance said:


> Read the post Azrael. lol.


I am really out of sorts lately.. D'uh. Thanks Lance.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

It's a great idea, this is definately the best forum website I've joined especially since there will be more of this sort of thing in the future, and I think it will give people who don't want pets a way to use their gold instead of it just sitting there and them wanting to give it away.

And I see I'm the only one to have bought some inventory:laughing:


----------



## Happy

Just added some support ribbons.


----------



## lunniey

wow.. this forum is getting interesting each day..
surely it's going to bring more crowds to this forum..
i love it roud:
this is a new great system lance


----------

